# Cichlids are Afraid of me ??



## PriedolsR (Apr 13, 2020)

I have a 66g / 250l tank whit 11 cichlids. 6 species in total. (3 Yellow Lab, 1 boold parot, 3 jack dempsey cichlid, 2 Kenyi Cichlid, 1 Blue Moorii Cichlid and 1 red jewel cichlids.
They all get along preety well. Some minimal territorial agression. I I've had them almost 2 years. At the start they were not scared of me and were curious to see me. But now it's been more than half year since they are super scared of me, all of them just run for their lives when I want to take a closer look at them.... 
The tank is located in my room and I'm around the almost all the time.
I've tried redecorating the tank multiple times, didn't help.. I do weekly water changes and cleen the tank. I wonder perhaps overfeed them, perhaps it's the live rocks thats in the tank. I've heard that I need to overcrowd the tank but i dont know if 11 fish are already to much for 66g /250l tank?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!!

What are the dimensions of your aquarium?

I think part of the problem is the species combination you have in this tank. The jack dempseys and red jewels are not good tank mates for Malawi cichlids


----------



## PriedolsR (Apr 13, 2020)

Dimension - Lenght 1m/39 inches, Height 50cm/19inches and Width is 40cm/16 inches.

What combination of would you recommend and how many should i get?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The tank is small for many of the fish you are stocking and as Deeda said the combination may not be ideal.

Which is your favorite? A pair of jewels would work in a 39" tank.

Moorii are too big for 39" and kenyi are too aggressive. I would rehome those.


----------



## PriedolsR (Apr 13, 2020)

Thanks for the recommendations! 
I would say that my favorit are moorii because of the blue coloration and because he shows the most interest in me. He's the only one who dosn't run hiding. The Yellow Lab ar fun to wach, always moving and playing. 
I'll se what can I do, I'll probably remove both keny and all the jack dempseys.


----------



## PriedolsR (Apr 13, 2020)

Also, question about the scape. Do I need to minimize the scape for wide swiming space or should I leave it as it is? And shoud I brighten up the tank or the lighting is good?


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

Mine are the same way. Basically rusties, cobalt blues and yellow labs. They all scatter and hide in the rocks when I come over to the tank. Unless it's feeding time in the morning.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The scape depends on what fish you keep. The moori are too big for your tank. For yellow labs, you want lots of rocks like you have. Maybe remove the other fish and add more yellow labs?


----------



## PriedolsR (Apr 13, 2020)

Thank you for your feedback and help!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

While I agree that the stocking of the tank is far from ideal, it isn't the reason the fish are hiding. Removing the kenyi, and Jack Dempsey's is probably a good idea though. If you want the fish to come out, go out and get some giant danios, that will swim around aimlessly, and reduce the fear that the other fish have. A good dither fish, can go a long way in bringing nervous fish out, and making them feel safe.


----------



## PriedolsR (Apr 13, 2020)

Oh, okay I didn't know that small fish can go together with cichlids. I'll go get some after i get rid of kenyi and jacks

Thank you!


----------



## PriedolsR (Apr 13, 2020)

So an update.
Today I removed Kenyi and Jack Dempsey's and Moorii. Already rest of the fish are les sceard and showing them self a bit more. But still they are skittish.. Now i'm looking for similar size yellow labs.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sounds good to me. BTW giant danios are a 4" fish.


----------



## PriedolsR (Apr 13, 2020)

Ohh, now I see


----------

